# Tinting the Cruze FRONT STRIP?



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Do people still do front strips of tint across the windsheild? i used to always do that but i notice most cars now adays with tint dont have it. I kinda think it makes the car look oldschool...Is it all in my head what should i do?

So i talked to my tint guy. He does great work did my last 2 cars. Runs his business right in his garage. Live right down the street from me. Anyhow. I want to tint the whole front windsheild to keep the car from getting so hot i live in florida when u get in the car after sitting all day in the sun its DEATH! takes like 10 minutes to cool down by then im drenched in sweat. I literally dont go anywhere sometimes just because of that lol.(like dam im gonna have to take another shower if i get in my car)SMH.

My tint guy said he has a really light reflective film thats almost clear but will help alot with the heat and no one will notice. Like the cops. But he says he usually puts a dark strip across the top too because it will make it even less noticable that you tinited the whole windsheild. But i wwas thinking of telling him to not do the strip. Definately dont like when the strips are big if i do it will have to make it skiny like 4-6 inch. Anyway i want to hear what you guys think???


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the strip on mine and love it. I had it installed by my local tint guy at 20%. Legally you can only have it down to the as1 line anyways (this will tell you your length) but every cars line is different. I can't remember how far down the cruze line is, I want to say it's about 4-5in. My old cobalts line was only 2( not worth adding one...). As for the old school on some cars it does but I don't really think it makes the cruze. I think it looks good imo. Here's a pic of mine. 

Funny thing is its a 12 eco with backup sensors and power seats but I got the black speaker rings and no tint strip. My brother has a 12 eco without the power seat or backup sensors and got the silver speaker rings and a factory tint strip... wtf? Lol


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice looking car. I may get the strip too when I get the tint. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Podladog (Sep 5, 2014)

Buy the film online and do it yourself. Measure out how far down you want it, clean the area with glass cleaner, you want the foaming aerosol can stuff invisible glass, not windex. Once its measured out spray the windshield and cover it with the glass cleaner. Pull the backing from the film and spray that down as you did the windshield. Lay the film on top and move it into place, have two friends hold it down on both sides and begin to squeegee (wrap squeegee with microfiber towel), from the center out. Once it's been squeegee'd cut the edges and clean up left over foam. Park it in the sun and allow it to heat up and adhere to the glass.

I did this with my wife's SS Camaro, looked great and I haven't had any issues with bubbles or peeling for the year and a half it's been on.

It's called a brow by the way.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's mine. Hard to see at this angle, but it's there. 20% tint at around an inch below the as1 line.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> Do people still do front strips of tint across the windshield?


The better question would be why did GM stop installing windshields that had a tint strip from the factory? All 2011 and early 2012 cruze have the tint strip from the factory.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the front strip, nor am I a fan of only tinting the back sides. That's what is legal in my state, so I get why people do it, but I like things to have a more complete look, for lack of a better word. That's just my preference though. 

When I got my tint done this spring, the guy mentioned he had a special tint for the windshield. It was very expensive so I thought I would wait and see if I had any problems with my current tint from the police. So far, so good, so I'm planning to have the entire windshield tinted by next spring. 




 Sent with iLove


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the front strip. It goes about 6-8 inches down.


----------



## Podladog (Sep 5, 2014)

Just in case you get pulled by a cop that wants to be an absolute dick head, technically its illegal to below the AS1 line. Knock on wood.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Got mine done, only cost $15 extra, couldn't do it myself for that, wouldn't look as good either.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm not a fan of the front strip, nor am I a fan of only tinting the back sides. That's what is legal in my state, so I get why people do it, but I like things to have a more complete look, for lack of a better word. That's just my preference though.
> 
> When I got my tint done this spring, the guy mentioned he had a special tint for the windshield. It was very expensive so I thought I would wait and see if I had any problems with my current tint from the police. So far, so good, so I'm planning to have the entire windshield tinted by next spring.
> 
> ...


Yea i dont think i want the strip..I definately agree i dont like having different color tints like darker in the back than the front or only tinting the back. Gotta have that complete balanced look. I dont like my tints too dark either. As a youngin i used to get LIMOs lol Takes all the class out of the car if you ask me. Im going 35% all around and im gonna do the front windsheild with that special reflective. I think ill hold off on the strip and if i decide i want it after a week or so ill jsut go back and have it done. I was thinking about the LTZ chrome handles too but im not sure how theyll look with tints. I saw a pic of one online with crhome handles and tints and it looks kinda off but they were really dark tints. Im goin for a luxurious look or classy rather. Yea i know its just a cruze but i got leather dammit! lol First car with leather..Sorry for the excitement


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> The better question would be why did GM stop installing windshields that had a tint strip from the factory? All 2011 and early 2012 cruze have the tint strip from the factory.


I'd like to know this too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Daryl said:


> I'd like to know this too.


I never looked at the competition, but that tint strip might have been something no one else offered. Otherwise the only thing I can figure is it saved them $10 a car x 25,000 cars made a month.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I had no idea my 11 was equipped with such a thing....lolol! thanks


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I had no idea my 11 was equipped with such a thing....lolol! thanks


Hey can you post a pic of what your windsheild strip/brow looks like? I want to see a stock one..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

13 Sonic had a strip still IIRC, I had the car for about 3 hours. It's so tiny it's useless as it doesn't come down to where our as1 line is.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Yea i dont think i want the strip..I definately agree i dont like having different color tints like darker in the back than the front or only tinting the back. Gotta have that complete balanced look. I dont like my tints too dark either. As a youngin i used to get LIMOs lol Takes all the class out of the car if you ask me. Im going 35% all around and im gonna do the front windsheild with that special reflective. I think ill hold off on the strip and if i decide i want it after a week or so ill jsut go back and have it done. I was thinking about the LTZ chrome handles too but im not sure how theyll look with tints. I saw a pic of one online with crhome handles and tints and it looks kinda off but they were really dark tints. Im goin for a luxurious look or classy rather. Yea i know its just a cruze but i got leather dammit! lol First car with leather..Sorry for the excitement



What color is your Cruze again? Mine is black and I did 35% on the sides and 20% on the back window. 

The back window is great, but I wish I would have gone just a little darker on the sides, like 30 or 25 if possible. You can still see pretty clearly into my car on a sunny day, and I think sometimes that looks a little odd on a black car. I'll wait and see if tinting the windshield makes any noticeable difference on the sides, but I see myself having that side tint re-done someday. 





 Sent with iLove


----------



## dan200615 (Feb 4, 2014)

I love having the sun visor strip of tint! 
Mine is 5% on the sun visor. 20% on the back windows, 35% on the front 2 windows and sunroof (for heat protection).


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> What color is your Cruze again? Mine is black and I did 35% on the sides and 20% on the back window.
> 
> The back window is great, but I wish I would have gone just a little darker on the sides, like 30 or 25 if possible. You can still see pretty clearly into my car on a sunny day, and I think sometimes that looks a little odd on a black car. I'll wait and see if tinting the windshield makes any noticeable difference on the sides, but I see myself having that side tint re-done someday.
> 
> ...


My car is blue topaz. I used to always do 20% but then i couldnt see out at night(rolling windows down to make turns SMH). Also i just feel like you need to be able to see in a little..like see the shape of the seats and what not persay or it makes the car look plain..if that makes sense? when u cant see in at all and all you see is the outside there no depth and just doesnt look classy. Lol i dont know if that made sense at all just trying to explain how my brain is thinking! And when you tint that front windsheild it should make the sides look darker.. wELL SEE im gonna do 35% all over and also do the windsheild. Will post pics. I dont know if ill get it in this week my guy is backed up a week. So maybe friday or sometime next week.

WHERES YOU PIC JUTEBOX?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> 13 Sonic had a strip still IIRC, I had the car for about 3 hours. It's so tiny it's useless as it doesn't come down to where our as1 line is.


iM NOT reall worried about the ASL line...since im gonna do the whole windsheild. I just like how the stock ones kinda naturally fade out into the clear..Why couldnt the 2013 have the stock strip  Where when you do your own strip has a very distinct line and strip. I dont know i just dont think i like strips anymore. I feel like it makes the car look older(same with real dark tints). My artistic side gives me weird point of veiws sometimes the others may not understand. Keep it CLASSY poeple!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> iM NOT reall worried about the ASL line...since im gonna do the whole windsheild. I just like how the stock ones kinda naturally fade out into the clear..Why couldnt the 2013 have the stock strip  Where when you do your own strip has a very distinct line and strip. I dont know i just dont think i like strips anymore. I feel like it makes the car look older(same with real dark tints). My artistic side gives me weird point of veiws sometimes the others may not understand. Keep it CLASSY poeple!


Some companies like Ford took tint strips and gave them dot matrix patterns instead. It kinda works but it's not a tint strip. 

This but the entire as1 span of the window...


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> My car is blue topaz. I used to always do 20% but then i couldnt see out at night(rolling windows down to make turns SMH). Also i just feel like you need to be able to see in a little..like see the shape of the seats and what not persay or it makes the car look plain..if that makes sense? when u cant see in at all and all you see is the outside there no depth and just doesnt look classy. Lol i dont know if that made sense at all just trying to explain how my brain is thinking! And when you tint that front windsheild it should make the sides look darker.. wELL SEE im gonna do 35% all over and also do the windsheild. Will post pics. I dont know if ill get it in this week my guy is backed up a week. So maybe friday or sometime next week.
> 
> WHERES YOU PIC JUTEBOX?


I have posted pics around, but it's been awhile. My Cruze is suppose to go in for cosmetic repairs, but I have trust and indecision issues, so I'm procrastinating. 

I'll come back and edit with a pic in a minute.

Taken from far away, but I feel it accurately shows the tint. 






 Sent with iLove


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got mine done as well. 5% at 6" (legal in IL). I think it looks great and provides a nice little sun blocker.


----------



## CRXB5 (Jul 15, 2014)

I have came to the conclusion that some cruzes came factory with the factory front window strip while others didn't appears totally random. for example i have a 14 cruze with a blue front ASL strip a collegues 14 cruze has a black factory strip and another workers 13 cruze has no factory tint lol. Regardless it does help to have a front strip, it took me awhile to get used to it since im a taller driver.


----------



## BachMFD650 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lol PA sucks for tint laws. No tint. 70% and that's factory plain glass.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

So i finally got my tint done. Did 35% all around and 55% on the whole front windsheild. Yes i know its illegal. Anyhow. This guy has tinted my 2 of my other cars and 1 of my mom and 1 of my brother. Always came out great. They came out terrible! I have the worst luck. First of all the windshield has a wrinkle right in my line of sight causing to look cross eyed lol. Secondly there is bubbles everywhere and the front passenger window as a clear strip of window where tint didnt even touch. And 3rdly for some reason the tint has some kind of reflective mirror ness in it. It doesnt look pitch black type of color. Very unhappy youd assume your tint would be a black shade unless asked for something else. Made my car a disaster with all the water drip marks everywhere inside and out. 120$

Anyhow i went back and showed him. He said he not gonna do windshield anymore b/c its illegal and a pain in the ass. He said he would take it off and give me 30$ back and as for the bubbles he said its from microscopic fuzz if you notice our cruzes have a fuzzy velvety rim around the windows. I told him im sorry man ive never had any problems with the other 4 cars youve done. And he said dont be sorry its a shitty job and he will redo the whole car for me. Ive decided jsut to leave the windsheild plain and remove the tint. This time i will make sure he puts BLACK tint not some wak reflective tint that doesnt match the black trim around the windows and such. SMH. So i have to wait about 10 more days until he could fit me in the schedule. Sucks but at it will be done right eventually.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> So i finally got my tint done. Did 35% all around and 55% on the whole front windsheild. Yes i know its illegal. Anyhow. This guy has tinted my 2 of my other cars and 1 of my mom and 1 of my brother. Always came out great. They came out terrible! I have the worst luck. First of all the windshield has a wrinkle right in my line of sight causing to look cross eyed lol. Secondly there is bubbles everywhere and the front passenger window as a clear strip of window where tint didnt even touch. And 3rdly for some reason the tint has some kind of reflective mirror ness in it. It doesnt look pitch black type of color. Very unhappy youd assume your tint would be a black shade unless asked for something else. Made my car a disaster with all the water drip marks everywhere inside and out. 120$
> 
> Anyhow i went back and showed him. He said he not gonna do windshield anymore b/c its illegal and a pain in the ass. He said he would take it off and give me 30$ back and as for the bubbles he said its from microscopic fuzz if you notice our cruzes have a fuzzy velvety rim around the windows. I told him im sorry man ive never had any problems with the other 4 cars youve done. And he said dont be sorry its a shitty job and he will redo the whole car for me. Ive decided jsut to leave the windsheild plain and remove the tint. This time i will make sure he puts BLACK tint not some wak reflective tint that doesnt match the black trim around the windows and such. SMH. So i have to wait about 10 more days until he could fit me in the schedule. Sucks but at it will be done right eventually.


Ok you have several things going on here. I was under the impression you wanted to tint your windows to help with heat as you stated earlier. You said that you asked your tinter and he suggested a reflective film. He was correct in suggesting this because the best way to control heat is to reflect it the second best way is to filter via IR. So if you asked me he put the correct film that you asked him to do and he gave you the correct advise.

Top strips are mainly for glare some people do them for looks.

He is correct windshields are a pain however our cars are super easy in comparison to 98% of other cars.

Your bubbles and specs are probably from the felt hairs HOWEVER!!!!! I can bet you he did not tape your gaskets when he tinted your car and I can bet that he didnt wipe it down with a paper towel after squegeeing it.

I think 55% is too dark for a windshield IMO


----------



## RaiderDan925 (Aug 28, 2014)

Did my strip myself. $12 on EBay. 5% Took a half hour. Super easy


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

RaiderDan925 said:


> Did my strip myself. $12 on EBay. 5% Took a half hour. Super easy


and the count down begins for you to have a purple sideways stripe


----------



## RaiderDan925 (Aug 28, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> and the count down begins for you to have a purple sideways stripe


The tint is 3m brand even tho it was cheap. Quality tint usually doesn't. Don't think it will turn.. Hopefully! But it is EBay and they can sell whatever and say it's that haa


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

RaiderDan925 said:


> The tint is 3m brand even tho it was cheap. Quality tint usually doesn't. Don't think it will turn.. Hopefully! But it is EBay and they can sell whatever and say it's that haa


3M sells many different grades of 3M window film. half of which are not color stable. Trust me I am a 3M dealer , mid-atlantic dealer of the 12 years running!


----------



## RaiderDan925 (Aug 28, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> 3M sells many different grades of 3M window film. half of which are not color stable. Trust me I am a 3M dealer , mid-atlantic dealer of the 12 years running!


Thanks I will definitely keep that in mind, if I notice any staining at all or anything funny I'll be removing it asap!!


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Precut-Chevro...rolet+Cruze+Diesel+Windshield+Sun+Visor+Strip

Just ordered this off Amazon.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I've gotten the windshield strip in all of my vehicles.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I never looked at the competition, but that tint strip might have been something no one else offered. Otherwise the only thing I can figure is it saved them $10 a car x 25,000 cars made a month.


Probably the latter knowing GM.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Ok you have several things going on here. I was under the impression you wanted to tint your windows to help with heat as you stated earlier. You said that you asked your tinter and he suggested a reflective film. He was correct in suggesting this because the best way to control heat is to reflect it the second best way is to filter via IR. So if you asked me he put the correct film that you asked him to do and he gave you the correct advise.
> 
> Top strips are mainly for glare some people do them for looks.
> 
> ...


Well i told him i wanted to tint the car all 35% then i told him i wanted to do the windsheild as well and he saud he uses a reflective tint for that. Never said i wanted reflective all around the whole car. SMH its all good. Its all gonna get done right this time anyway. Happy he messed up cause i want black shade tint! and doing the windsheild makes the windows look a little too dark for my taste. And Yea for the windshield i thought it was a little dark too he said thats the lights he had. It coming off anyway leaving it plain.

So when you say tape the gaskets you mean tape the fuzzy stuff? SMart i will mention that to him just in case he didnt think of it. He does this out of his garage but has been doing it for like 20 years.


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

I have 20% tint on my car and also have that strip tinted. 
I prefer it. Maybe more for the look but it works ok.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

No excuse for this! Aint nobody got time for that! lol


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> View attachment 111994
> View attachment 112002
> No excuse for this! Aint nobody got time for that! lol


Wow.
I don't think I would be letting someone that negligent re-do my tint.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

right? how can you even give the car back to someone like that? but like i said hes done 4 other cars for me. Never had a problem before. I think hes just getting too old. This will be the last one. I already paid him hes gonna redo it. When i showed him that blank line. Hes like "how did i miss that i actually did that window 3 times" He said the rubber at the bottom of the window is so tight that you cant slide the tint around to get it in the right spot. And i know what he means like in the morining with the fog on the windows i roll them down and it cleans it right off cause there so tightly sealed. My civic 08 wouldnt take any of the fog off the window lol. So i do like that.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I never looked at the competition, but that tint strip might have been something no one else offered. Otherwise the only thing I can figure is it saved them $10 a car x 25,000 cars made a month.


Probably closer to $1. The factory tint strip at the top of the windshield is just a colored section in the plastic laminate that goes between the inner and outer glass, so the only thing they're eliminating is the coloring process and whatever Quality Control was associated with lining it up properly.

It sure doesn't sound like much, but if you implement four $1/car cost savings on a 250,000 unit/year car, you just saved the company $1 million.

If you found a single $10/car savings and implemented it successfully you would instantly achieve rockstar status.


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> If you found a single $10/car savings and implemented it successfully you would instantly achieve rockstar status.


lmao!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> View attachment 111994
> View attachment 112002
> No excuse for this! Aint nobody got time for that! lol


This is clearly someone that does not take pride in their work.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> I already paid him hes gonna redo it. When i showed him that blank line. Hes like "how did i miss that i actually did that window 3 times" He said the rubber at the bottom of the window is so tight that you cant slide the tint around to get it in the right spot.


I believe everyone makes mistakes he is fixing it and he has a good track record with you so I would give him the chance to earn you as a customer back if he fixes the car properly. Sometimes when tinting you miss big things but that being said he had more than one big thing going on. He probably missed it because the lighting in his garage is subpar by a long shot for window tinting. It being tight at the bottom comes down to him having the right tool. I would recommend a "Corner tool" gray in color(color matters). He also can remove your door panels as that will greatly reduce the amount he will fight the film getting tucked in the gasket as well as greatly reduce contamination(little fuzzies).


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> He also can remove your door panels as that will greatly reduce the amount he will fight the film getting tucked in the gasket as well as greatly reduce contamination(little fuzzies).


The independant tinter I use has a trick for controlling the fuzzies. He takes painter's tape and sticks it down firmly along the flocked seals, then pulls it off. This gets rid of all the loose fibers that may find their way under the tint film while manipulating it into place.

He claims some guys use a lint roller, but he tried that and found it hard to get into edges as well as contact the seal properly. After using a lint roller he said he went over the seal again with painter's tape and still got some loose fibers out.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> The independant tinter I use has a trick for controlling the fuzzies. He takes painter's tape and sticks it down firmly along the flocked seals, then pulls it off. This gets rid of all the loose fibers that may find their way under the tint film while manipulating it into place.
> 
> He claims some guys use a lint roller, but he tried that and found it hard to get into edges as well as contact the seal properly. After using a lint roller he said he went over the seal again with painter's tape and still got some loose fibers out.


Exactly 


hificruzer226 said:


> Your bubbles and specs are probably from the felt hairs HOWEVER!!!!! I can bet you he did not tape your gaskets when he tinted your car and I can bet that he didnt wipe it down with a paper towel after squegeeing it.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Some people burn them


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Some people burn them


? With a lighter or propane torch? That might eliminate ALL the fuzzies... even the ones safely adhered to the seals!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

propane torch, I used to do that when I first started tinting but I use tape for the past ten years


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Podladog said:


> Buy the film online and do it yourself. Measure out how far down you want it, clean the area with glass cleaner, you want the foaming aerosol can stuff invisible glass, not windex. Once its measured out spray the windshield and cover it with the glass cleaner. Pull the backing from the film and spray that down as you did the windshield. Lay the film on top and move it into place, have two friends hold it down on both sides and begin to squeegee (wrap squeegee with microfiber towel), from the center out. Once it's been squeegee'd cut the edges and clean up left over foam. Park it in the sun and allow it to heat up and adhere to the glass.


Really sounds like your describing putting it on the outside of the glass. 



Podladog said:


> It's called a brow by the way.


Not every one calls it the Brow. 

﻿
﻿﻿


Podladog said:


> Just in case you get pulled by a cop that wants to be an absolute dick head, technically its illegal to below the AS1 line. Knock on wood.


This varies state to state, NC is AS1 line or 5.5". Not all vehicles have an AS1 line. And depending on the inspector, it will vary where they apply that to, center or edge of the windshield, and since the windshield curves it puts the tint further down on the edge of the windshield.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Zach.K said:


> Really sounds like your describing putting it on the outside of the glass.


You cut it to shape on the outside and apply it on the inside.
The following 2 statements are correct


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> You cut it to shape on the outside and apply it on the inside.
> The following 2 statements are correct


I know, but his description was lacking all that extra detailed information.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

zach.k said:


> i know, but his description was lacking all that extra detailed information.


gotcha!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> The independant tinter I use has a trick for controlling the fuzzies. He takes painter's tape and sticks it down firmly along the flocked seals, then pulls it off. This gets rid of all the loose fibers that may find their way under the tint film while manipulating it into place.
> 
> He claims some guys use a lint roller, but he tried that and found it hard to get into edges as well as contact the seal properly. After using a lint roller he said he went over the seal again with painter's tape and still got some loose fibers out.


Great tip blue angel. Thanks ill mention it to my guy.I may even do sume lint removal action myself to help ensure he does **** it up.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

More pictures of my terrible tint job..Would you guys be unhappy too? What you guys think?
View attachment 113146
View attachment 113154
View attachment 113162
View attachment 113170
View attachment 113178
View attachment 113186
View attachment 113194
View attachment 113202
View attachment 113210
View attachment 113218


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Check this **** out. I called yesterday to confirm my appointment for 1 o clock that i made a week ago for today after the guy admitted he did a shitty job and hes gonna redo to whole car and scheduled me for a week later.(his wife was right there when he said it and she is the one who made the appointment) So she calls me back after i left a message confirming the appoint for 1 and says real rude the appointment is not for 1 its gonna be around 4. Im like really umm ok. Thats fine. I didnt even complain. Im like are you sure hes gonna have time thats kinda late hes still got to take the old tint off. And shes like well hes only doing 2 windows. Im like what? No he said he was gonna redo the whole car you were right there. Shes like no he didnt bla bla. Im like you were right there. Shes like illc all you back when hes out of the shower. She calls right back and shes like he said hed do all the doors not the whole car. Im like ok thats fine the back windshield isnt bad just one little bubble. And then she says you know what nevermind. Bring it in at 4 and well just pull all the tint off and give you your money back. Its obvious your impossible to make happy..In my head im like wtf is wrong with this BI she is syco! But i said "ok thats fine" She starts fllipping out your try to find someone else to do your tints for 120$ you call around and see. bla bla bla. (Shiit id rather pay 200 and get it done right.) Im like ok so 4 oclock tomorow for the tint removal? shes like yea i said ok thank you. and she hung up. I held my cool but im not gonna lie i was pissed after i hung up. But i wanted to get my money back so i bit my tongue. Dumb POS..I guess its my fault they did a shitty job???? I dont think im being to picky. There shouldnt be bubbles all over the windows. Ive been getting tints my whole life. I guess loyalty doesnt pay off anymore these days. 5th car ive brought to him in 6 years.(3 of mine and my moms and brothers) Not to mention all the neighbors ive recommended. He does them out of his garage. So now i gotta see these poeple today at 4 wish me luck


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I had $99 tint jobs and they came out better. It was the film that was crap. It tore after a year in the same spot in everyone of the people who recommended them to me. The back drivers side window would tear and inch and peel up about 3.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Crap!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Woah dude, Mark the thread nsfw if you're going to include nudes. 

Had my $120 tint job for 8 years on my other car and still looks band new.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Mick you lost me with the nudes comment! lol Got them removed! got my 120 back$ Fother Muckers...Stood by their tint job till the end tryed to make it like im crazy picky and ish. SMH. Told me its impossible basically to not have fuzz in the tint on these cars. I told them dont worry about it just take it off i want a professinal job done. And she had the audacity to tell me "well weve been doing this for 30 eyars it doesnt get any more professional then that." Unbelieveable. A week ago the tinter guy told me himself it was a shitty job and he was gonna redo the whole car. Then i come back for my appointment to get the car redone and they act like im crazy and refused to redo the car. Much better off with my money back and tints removed. So i guess it all worked out. Very frustrating though.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

$180 for 15% all around


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Im actaully gonna go really light now if/when i do it. Probly 55% all around just so i dont get a sun tan as im driving. I really dont like tints that much. To me it looks more classy and showroom floorish when its glasshouse. The shitty tints i just had were 35% all around and you cant really see the interior. I have the leather so it makes the car look alot nicer when you can see that its leather and how clean it is.Just personal preference. Its just so hot and sunny here in florida.


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 10, 2013)

I had mine done, it sure makes a big difference. The windshield goes to far up the roof.


----------

